# Synchronising cycles.... Confused!



## SJ80 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey, does anyone know anything about synchronising cycles? I'm close to starting IVF DE (egg share). My clinic said that we would be looking at early November for potential transfer but I don't know what happens before... (To me that is) She said we would have have to synchronise cycles but when I asked how (via email) she told me not to worry & they would deal with it... Anyone know how this is done? Which drugs? He long you have to take them? 

Any information would be ace... I like to know what's going on!!! 

Sxxxx


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi SJJD,

I am just about to start egg sharing (donate half my eggs and keep half for ICSI) and I have been told that the recipient and I would both be put on the pill (microgynon) as this will help dictate when we bleed or don't bleed and help the hospital find the right time to do egg collection and transfer.

Hope this made sense, as I am new to this I have a million questions running around my head but pretty sure this was their explanation!!  

Jen x


----------



## SJ80 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Jen... Good to have some knowledge of what's going on ; )  Do you know how long you are on the pill for? Roughly? 

Thanks,

SXX


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I have just egg shared with the lister (doner) and I was on the pill for 1 month before standing down regs


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I did a donor cycle as a recipient where 2 of us shared an altruistic donors eggs, me and the other recipient started down reg me first as I bled first and SR was really late, we both had hiccups during DR she had cysts I had too thick a lining and had to have an induced bleed so I was on the DR drugs for 50 days think, the donor had been taking the pill all along and when us 2 ladies were ready she stopped the pill and started stimms on that bleed whilst we had meds to thicken our linings

Good luck! X


----------

